# Yamaha F40: Fuel Injection for the Frugal



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I seen one on mavrick and rode one 3 weeks ago...........what a sweet motor! still stays full on gas all day!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

One can only hope a new 25 is right on it's heels.

-T


----------

